# Sticky  What would you like to be reviewed ?



## WHIZZER

Tell us what you want to be reviewed and we will endeavour to see if we can get it done 

Bear with us though as we have to see if we can obtain product and then get a reviewer who may already be in the process of reviewing products to get the review done


----------



## muzzer

Interior cleaner, particularly for leather or alcantara


----------



## Chris Dyson

Any M&K or Polish Angel waxes or other products.


----------



## MDC250

Fireball Fusion Wax. Have seen a a thread from Gleammachine on a GTR recently and the wax sounds interesting.


----------



## A&J

Optimum polishes - the hyper range


----------



## sceptic

1 litre pump up sprayers.


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

Rain repellents and wheels waxes


----------



## Chubbz

The new Vertool forced rotation DA please!


----------



## chongo

WHIZZER where is my post after Muzzer it was Carpro Essence plus:thumb: when it comes out next year.


----------



## Streeto

Strippers...


















Oops I meant chemical guys stripper scent.


----------



## uberbmw

Pressure washers


----------



## dchapman88

The new Carbon Collective - Hybrid

Sounds like it's going to be something special!!


----------



## gally

Essence plus. Checking for correction with gloss pad also.


----------



## bigalc

I've only ever used waxes so would like to see a sealant review.


----------



## Guest

The new Sonax Ceramic Coating CC 36 when it's available


----------



## wecan438

*Rocket polish*

I have just bought a da from king barney and would like to know is the polish any good it is called ROCKET 12


----------



## fozzy

Streeto said:


> Strippers...
> 
> Oops I meant chemical guys stripper scent.


Bah, I was just about to volunteer until I read the bottom bit


----------



## rob267

Chubbz said:


> The new Vertool forced rotation DA please!


This please. Very interested.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## umran9

rob267 said:


> This please. Very interested.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Me too!:thumb:


----------



## ammo-mcr

deffo the new vertool force drive da polisher , everyone is dying to know how it cpmaores to the 3401 flex and its £100 cheaper


----------



## cadmunkey

Any of the Pure final rinse vessels.


----------



## woodym3

Rag top sealers.


----------



## WHIZZER

cadmunkey said:


> Any of the Pure final rinse vessels.


That's coming !!! :thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER

uberbmw said:


> Pressure washers


Hopefully got something in the pipeline for this one :thumb:


----------



## great gonzo

Budget vs boutique waxes!!

Gonz.


----------



## WHIZZER

great gonzo said:


> Budget vs boutique waxes!!
> 
> Gonz.


Gonz reviews are normally one only product - but maybe this is something we can look into


----------



## cadmunkey

WHIZZER said:


> That's coming !!! :thumb:


Superb, I'll be looking for a good one ready for next Spring/Summer washes :thumb:


----------



## JayMac

Sorry if I'm late to the party, but maybe a review on some Kleen Freaks products? I haven't used any myself, but interested to find out what they're like! Cheers!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## packard

Snow foam, always raised in forums but a mass review of budget (bulk) vs premium ..


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

how about dodo juice black widow wax on a black metallic car ?


----------



## ronwash

Polishangel cosmic v2.
Nanolex urabn&ultra glass coatings.
Fireball products.
Thanx.


----------



## Welshquattro1

A snowfoam review and rated shootout like Cossiecol's great shampoo one!


----------



## Pittsy

There are some really good suggestions here and some challenging reviews for sure. :thumb:


----------



## Hereisphilly

Welshquattro1 said:


> A snowfoam review and rated shootout like Cossiecol's great shampoo one!


Fantastic idea

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Pittsy

Hereisphilly said:


> Fantastic idea
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Are you talking yourself into a job Phil? :lol:


----------



## Hereisphilly

Pittsy said:


> Are you talking yourself into a job Phil?


I wouldn't actually mind doing that, I have a fair few foams already

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Soul boy 68

Dedecatied wheel soaps as some members use car shampoos.


----------



## fozzy

Soul boy 68 said:


> Dedecatied wheel soaps as some members use car shampoos.


That's a good one, I've tried a couple but still end up putting shampoo in the wheel bucket :wall:


----------



## Lee @

PLEASE PLEASE 

Auto Finesse Fusion vs WaxAddicts Quartz


----------



## Empire1

Dedicated wheel soaps vs shampoos 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rayaan

Carchem wheel armour


----------



## Simonrev

Soft99 Smooth Egg Platinum


----------



## Samz

CSP Polishes


----------



## Danjc

Exo v3


----------



## chongo

Surrey Sam said:


> OCD Nebula.
> 
> Or is that the Area 51 of open discussion right now?


Both, but Nebula is the one that everyone is raving about :thumb: have you seen the pictures yet:doublesho


----------



## Chris Donaldson

MDC250 said:


> Fireball Fusion Wax. Have seen a a thread from Gleammachine on a GTR recently and the wax sounds interesting.


I'd be very interested in this.


----------



## WHIZZER

Fireball Fusion could be in the pipeline ;-)


----------



## Bizcam

Angelwax Enigma Ceramic Wax.


----------



## sm81

Obsession wax Dynasty, Fireball Fusion, Angelwax Enigma comparison.


----------



## Bizcam

sm81 said:


> Obsession wax Dynasty, Fireball Fusion, Angelwax Enigma comparison.


That would be interesting.:thumb:


----------



## Hereisphilly

sm81 said:


> Obsession wax Dynasty, Fireball Fusion, Angelwax Enigma comparison.


Well I've got dynasty on preorder, so that's one...

Sent from my Pixel C using Tapatalk


----------



## guth99

As some others would like some alcantara cleaner


----------



## guth99

and also wouldn't mind a pressure washer review


----------



## WHIZZER

guth99 said:


> As some others would like some alcantara cleaner


that's maybe something we can get colourlock to do for us :thumb:


----------



## CarChem

Rayaan said:


> Carchem wheel armour


Will happily send one to the review team, :thumb:


----------



## Hereisphilly

CarChem said:


> Will happily send one to the review team, :thumb:


Already in hand I think

Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## WHIZZER

guth99 said:


> As some others would like some alcantara cleaner


have a look in the interior section small guide in there


----------



## WHIZZER

Thanks to Rob at Gleammachine for reviewing Fireball Fusion

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=5261502#post5261502


----------



## nichol4s

Maybe someone could review some KLiN microfiber products? if this is of interest I can send them out.


----------



## Hereisphilly

nichol4s said:


> Maybe someone could review some KLiN microfiber products? if this is of interest I can send them out.


Run it by whizzer 1st, but if it's okay I'll be happy to help

Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## scratcher

I'd like to see some wheel back brushes reviewed. 

The new Gyeon brushes, Incredibrushes and the classic EZ Detail brush.


----------



## WHIZZER

scratcher said:


> I'd like to see some wheel back brushes reviewed.
> 
> The new Gyeon brushes, Incredibrushes and the classic EZ Detail brush.


gyeon brushes coming soon


----------



## scratcher

Brilliant  looking forward to it.


----------



## nichol4s

Hereisphilly said:


> Run it by whizzer 1st, but if it's okay I'll be happy to help
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


You would have too ask pal, as my pm facility is not in use


----------



## armufti

Would really love a comparison of the washmits out there. Trying to find the best one for me!


----------



## steelghost

I've already got them but would be interested to see what the DW review team make of the Glare polish line up.


----------



## DCC2017

The Dragon Car Care range! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gtiracer

Dodo Juice foam lances i would like to see reviewed if they are any different to others on the market


----------



## Gas head

steelghost said:


> I've already got them but would be interested to see what the DW review team make of the Glare polish line up.


I would like this too, we are all good at taking paint off but what if you are on the limit paint thickness wise or want a different system


----------



## steelghost

Gas head said:


> I would like this too, we are all good at taking paint off but what if you are on the limit paint thickness wise or want a different system


There are some threads where Matt from Obsidian Detailing (stangalang on here) has done a car with Glare.


----------



## thedonji

I would like to see a review on swisvax top end waxes against the autofiness ones 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## martec06

Madcow products 

Sendt fra min EVA-L09 med Tapatalk


----------



## LeeH

Fireball Fusion. 

I'm very tempted to try a tin. 

Wish we had a wanted section!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Blueberry

LeeH said:


> Fireball Fusion.
> 
> I'm very tempted to try a tin.
> 
> Wish we had a wanted section!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Fusion is great. Enough said


----------



## Wilco

A review of the new britemax coatings would be very much appreciated if at all possible.


----------



## AddictedtoBase

Gtechniq C5 C4 Crystal Serum Exo
Angel wax Enigma H2GO Snow foam etc


----------



## E-F

Angelwax enigma vs Fireball fussion vs Wax planet shield of dreams. 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## LeeH

Enigma vs Fusso.....gloss/durability/cost ratio. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## hunky dunky

could you test some exterior trim cleaners, for example Chemical Guys TVD11516 - Trim Clean Wax and Oil Remover for Trim


----------



## rovcallum

I'd like to see an agreed, technical, test method for waxes and sealants with a proper, measured comparison made of popular waxes from budget to extortionate/high end. 

I'm new to this detailing mularkey but it strikes me that there are a lot of products out there which may not be worth the money over cheaper alternatives. There may also be a few lesser known products which should be shouted out. It needs to be across the board, for example testing a Swissvax product directly with a Soft99 product.

It seems to be human nature to accept that if it costs more, it will give you a better shine, therefore the manufacturers bump up the cost because they know that's how we think. 
It's about time these products were independently tested and measured in the correct technical manner.
Also, I'm trying to convince my wife that spending £xx for a spoonful of XXX is really worth it! :thumb:


----------



## ShiningWit

Autoglym Magma if its not been done already would be good. :thumb:


----------



## Fairtony

Gyeon can coat


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fairtony

rovcallum said:


> I'd like to see an agreed, technical, test method for waxes and sealants with a proper, measured comparison made of popular waxes from budget to extortionate/high end.
> 
> I'm new to this detailing mularkey but it strikes me that there are a lot of products out there which may not be worth the money over cheaper alternatives. There may also be a few lesser known products which should be shouted out. It needs to be across the board, for example testing a Swissvax product directly with a Soft99 product.
> 
> It seems to be human nature to accept that if it costs more, it will give you a better shine, therefore the manufacturers bump up the cost because they know that's how we think.
> 
> It's about time these products were independently tested and measured in the correct technical manner.
> 
> Also, I'm trying to convince my wife that spending £xx for a spoonful of XXX is really worth it! :thumb:


Oh and this too!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andyymurphyy

Cabriolet top cleaners and sealants. 

Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## EGMW

I am waiting for some Caiman products to arrive. Be good to see some best practise results for these products or any tips on working with other high abrasive products


----------



## EGMW

best Pressure washer reviews also


----------



## Andyman0

Obsessed Garage is doing in depth reviews on Power Washers


----------



## Andy1972

Not a particular product but a good place to start would be the products people ask over and over again and get multiple answers;


Drying towels
Snowfoams (I think there's a superb shampoo comparison one but not snow foam)
Microfibres


----------



## Rich13

It would be great to see a review of Koch Chemie 1k nano sealant and similar. There are not many reviews in english, or many people on here who have used it in the past and £100 is a big outlay for a product that may or may not live up to expectation


----------



## sm81

Wetcoat 2


----------



## BjD

I would greatly appreciate a review on Flex wet and dry vacs


----------



## DistortedVision

Swissvax Crystal Rock State Of The Art Wax because it's so expensive.


----------



## NorthantsPete

Farecla G360 compound and finishing kit.


----------



## tiyim

wheel wax


----------



## A&J

FX protect products...I have tried some and they have all been excelent with giving a focus point on their Silk detailer and their Spectral rain coating!


----------



## Iggy Norant

soft99 Digloss Giraedge, maybe a tyre produt shootout?


----------



## malvern_man

Soft99 Rain Drop.


----------



## patch10

convertible roof products, i'e best sealers


----------



## Topdonkey

I'd like to see DA pads reviewed, find out why they are all slightly different and which is best


----------



## Trip tdi

A full test and chemical degradation of sealant si02 sprays on the market as winter is approaching, just a quick easy on product I think this will really beneficial as the market is flooded with these products.


----------

